# 



## macinside (13 Mars 2004)

&amp;#12498;&amp;#12498;


----------



## dude (13 Mars 2004)

en navion? J'espère que tu as pris ton eos... prends des photos!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S: Chanceux va...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2004)

Ca a le mérite d'être clair.


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca a le mérite d'être clair.



Plus que d'habitude, en tout cas.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> &amp;#12498;&amp;#12498;









Ah bon ?


----------



## bebert (13 Mars 2004)

mad in japon a dit:
			
		

> &amp;#12498;&amp;#12498;



aligato ! sayonara !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plus que d'habitude, en tout cas.



Et  encore moins que dans les jours à venir


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> &amp;#12498;&amp;#12498;



Salut Mackie... Alors Air France ou JAL? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm... t'es en Australie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est ce que dit ton IP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Profite bien!


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> &amp;#12498;&amp;#12498;



ça valait le coup non?


----------



## camisol (13 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> &amp;#12498;&amp;#12498;



tiens, un post à l'ortographe parfaite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_La syntaxe, elle, pêche un peu, hein!_


----------



## gribouille (13 Mars 2004)

c'est pour ça qu'il ya un bandeau noir sur le truc... l'enseigne de la secte ?¿? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est parceque mackie à été éxilé ? c'est finis ? il reviendras jamais plus ?


----------



## Silvia (13 Mars 2004)

Macki, revieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeens.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Macki, revieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeens.








 Vas-y doucement avec le Mackie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Il va écourter son séjour sinon...


----------



## Silvia (13 Mars 2004)

C'est pour le motiver à venir en Suisse.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour le motiver à venir en Suisse.



Ah ouais... On veut le Mackie à Leysin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 Mackie reviens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J'ai bon?


----------



## Silvia (13 Mars 2004)

Oui mais ce soir c'est aussi "Popol reviens", ça commence à être louche ces heures sup.


----------



## macelene (13 Mars 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ce soir c'est aussi "Popol reviens", ça commence à être louche ces heures sup.




T'inquiète pas Silvia, il est en train de ranger la sté....  !!!


----------



## Silvia (13 Mars 2004)

J'espère que c'est ça.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas Silvia, il est en train de ranger la sté....  !!!



Arf... Sans parler de Miss Aiguille-Aguichante... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























 Allez Popol, reviens!


----------



## macelene (13 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf... Sans parler de Miss Aiguille-Aguichante...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sauf que ce soir L'aiguille-Aguichante n'est pas de garde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







T'aime les piqûres toi on dirait ???


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> (...) T'aime les piqûres toi on dirait ???



Oui madame... mais z'aimes pas quand on dit 1, 2, 3 pique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et ze regarde pas non plus.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2004)

Héhé, métier de merde, j'ai raté le début de "magnéto serge". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, Macki, quoi de neuf ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, métier de merde, j'ai raté le début de "magnéto serge".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as raté la fille de BHL... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je l'ai trouvée craquante.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2004)

Damned.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle est très jolie effectivement. Je l'écouterais vendredi sur tv5


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Macki, revieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeens.



casimir restttttttttttttttttttttttttttttte






















là bas


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'as raté la fille de BHL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'en ai même oublié que c'était la fille de BHL. C'est pas la plus belle fille du monde mais elle a des angoisses touchantes et charmantes et une voix qui (en plus de son physique) me rappelle une fille que j'aime beaucoup.* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Paul comprendra. enfin, j'espère.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2004)

J'ai compris.


----------



## gribouille (14 Mars 2004)

de toutes manières... il aimeras tout ce qui passe... au point où il en est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... l'air de dire qu'un jour il vas finir par se prendre un motoculteur ou un taille haies scie circulaire monté sur pelleteuse dans la tronche....


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2004)

Pour le moment il reste assez sélect.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jusqu'à quand?


----------



## gribouille (14 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment il reste assez sélect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faudrais pouvoir le mesurer.... j'ai trouvé  pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


un truc


----------



## gribouille (14 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à quand?



c'est bien là le problème, je crois que c'est foutus :

 <blockquote><font class="small"> chopé par qqun surprenant Alèm dans un coin de la dernière AES avec une fille:</font><hr /> 
*Approche*
-Tu baises ?
**Baffe**
-Je fupofe que tu fufes pas non plus ?



[/QUOTE] 

_doit être un adepte de Jean Roucas le Alèm_


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2004)

en live d'akiharaba


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> .... j'ai trouvé  pour ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ça existe.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en live d'akiharaba



Mais encore...

Les carnets de voyage de Macki, le Japon comme si vous y étiez.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en live d'akiharaba



Hell-o
bah j'dormais encore


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en live d'akiharaba



Hello Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors heureux?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _doit être un adepte de Jean Roucas le Alèm_



Doit y avoir sûrement de ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car du Gérard Blanc se serait quand même...


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mais encore...
> 
> Les carnets de voyage de Macki, le Japon comme si vous y étiez.



&amp;#12290;&amp;#12290;&amp;#12290;&amp;#12290;&amp;#12290;&amp;#12290;


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> &amp;#12290;&amp;#12290;&amp;#12290;&amp;#12290;&amp;#12290;&amp;#12290;








un problème de clavier


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment il reste assez sélect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chuper chelectche...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> chuper chelectche...








 Ça dégouline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est le rateau qui a atteint les dents


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dégouline
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je m'explique mieux ma calvitie naissante... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Oh un doute horrible me prend ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Serait-ce la raison pour laquelle benjamin se fait des cheveux ?_


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je m'explique mieux ma calvitie naissante...
> 
> ...



Non, non, il était in love il n'y a pas si longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à moins que


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, il était in love il n'y a pas si longtemps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu confonds avec Mathieu Boogaerts !


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un problème de clavier



pc sous XP pro avec un clavier kanji


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pc sous XP pro



Mackiiiiiiie !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













reviens ici tout de suite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keeessskeusssé keu cé keu ceu machin ? Ou t'as trouvé ce truc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu veux la féssée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Chenapan


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2004)

euh, c'est le pc qui est a l'accueil, le hot spot de l'hotel est payant


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2004)

des photos  d'akihabara bien de l'applestore


----------



## ficelle (15 Mars 2004)

on peut passer commande ?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des photos  d'akihabara bien de l'applestore



Grâce a tes photos, on se rend compte de la beauté des villes et campagnes japonaise.


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

Il doit être en erection permanente, le saligot. Je le soupconne d'avoir eu au moins une dizaine d'orgasmes dans les rayons. La réputation du french lover va encore en prendre un coup...


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Grâce a tes photos, on se rend compte de la beauté des villes et campagnes japonaise.



les cericiers commence a fleurire


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les cericiers commence a fleurire



Fais nous partager tout ça Mackie


----------



## ficelle (15 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les cericiers commence a fleurire



il y a de la relache, là


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2004)

Les chênes commencent à présenter leurs glands.


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2004)

bientot ....


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les cericiers commence a fleurire



Alors là... Respect.


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des photos  d'akihabara bien de l'applestore



Ben c'est réussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tout aussi bordélique que les chinois du 12e !! C'est ça le "style" Apple ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors là... Respect.



Les perturbations atmosphériques pendant le vol sûrement


----------



## benjamin (15 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des photos  d'akihabara bien de l'applestore



T'es grave, mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La prochaine série de prises a intérêt à être intéressante (et si en plus tu pouvais dégotter une Scarlett Johansson-like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> T'es grave, mackie











			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine série de prises a intérêt à être intéressante (et si en plus tu pouvais dégotter une Scarlett Johansson-like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour mackie, cela n'a aucun interêt. Entre une minette et un apple store, il ne se pose pas la question de savoir si son coeur balance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Ah, t'es plutôt branché blonde benjamin?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> pour mackie, cela n'a aucun interêt. Entre une minette et un apple store, il ne se pose pas la question de savoir si son coeur balance



du moment que c'est une niponne, de préference en boite et sur CD compatible Mac. 

Mackie lui n'aime que les femmes en bits


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des photos  d'akihabara bien de l'applestore














oh oui, encore


----------



## iMax (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oh oui, encore




vi, vi, vi, encore...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> vi, vi, vi, encore...




tssss tssss.. que nenni : c'est fini pour toi les pains d'épices porno asiatiques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Zou au lit


----------



## iMax (15 Mars 2004)

Oh non, c'est pas tard...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> pour mackie, cela n'a aucun interêt. Entre une minette et un apple store, il ne se pose pas la question de savoir si son coeur balance
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Mackie au Japon, c'est "que du bonheur".


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oh non, c'est pas tard...



on jurerait entendre Mackie


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les cericiers commence a fleurire



Et les tulipes japonaises, elles sont comment les tulipes japonaises?


----------



## iMax (15 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les cericiers commence a fleurire



L'aurtograffe Makinsidienne ne samélior pa o pais du solleil levans


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2004)

je part pour kyoto en shinkansen


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mars 2004)

Bonne route.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2004)

N'oublies pas de participer aux concours Mackie !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2004)

T'es allé voir ça Mackie?


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne route.


le shinkansen c'est plus confortable que le tgv


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2004)

encore un PC sous xp a l'acueil


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Pas de chance pauv'Mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ça va changer tu vas voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors tu vas bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Content


----------



## Mackie-Chan (16 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le shinkansen c'est plus confortable que le tgv



t'as toujours voyagé dans le fourgon à baggages de toute façon


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2004)

Mackie-Chan a dit:
			
		

> t'as toujours voyagé dans le fourgon à baggages de toute façon



ca c'est toi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore un PC sous xp a l'acueil








 y'a pas d'autres hotels


----------



## benjamin (17 Mars 2004)

Bon, Nicolas, tu t'es trouvé une jap' ou bien ? On attend tous que tu reviennes transformé, tu sais. C'est un peu ton voyage initiatique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




À part ça, pas de nouvelles photos ?


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Nicolas, tu t'es trouvé une jap' ou bien ? On attend tous que tu reviennes transformé, tu sais. C'est un peu ton voyage initiatique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas le temps de les poste ....


----------



## iMax (17 Mars 2004)

Allez, fais péter


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Allez, fais péter



Il l'a sûrement rencontrée, elle... Pour ceux qui s'en rappellent.


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a sûrement rencontrée, elle... Pour ceux qui s'en rappellent.



j'ai meme des photos


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors là... Respect.



mais moins a kyoto ou c'est surtout les pruniers qui fleurisent


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> À part ça, pas de nouvelles photos ?



le mont fuji avec un 100-300 est superbe !!!!!


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas d'autres hotels



plus cher non, moins cher oui


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Content



j'y retourne l'annee prochaine


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2004)

bon, je vais aller me coucher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est aue  ca grimpe Kyoto mine de rien !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le mont fuji avec un 100-300 est superbe !!!!!



a alem de faire la conversion !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Salut Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dors bien


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais aller me coucher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, tu nous présente quand? c'est qui cette "Kyoto"?!


----------



## iMax (17 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais aller me coucher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit...

Fais gaffe de pas chopper des cloques à la main en pensant à toutes ces petites nippones


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais aller me coucher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ici c'est encore la Saint Patrick, j'y retourne


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui cette "Kyoto"?!



l'ancienne capital imperial avant 1868


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'ancienne capital imperial avant 1868



Et elle est encore bonne ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ici c'est encore la Saint Patrick, j'y retourne



De retour et toujours vivant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











qu'est-ce que c'est bon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe de pas chopper des cloques à la main en pensant à toutes ces petites nippones


...surtout qu'à la vue des nippons, la Chine se soulève !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Mars 2004)

Au fait, tu rentres quand mackie ?


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...surtout qu'à la vue des nippons, la Chine se soulève !!!



on fait pas dans la contrepetrie


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, tu rentres quand mackie ?



bientot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

Euh ! Mackie ... si par hasard tu rencontrais Ryoko Hirosue ... ... dis-lui qu'elle a au moins un fan en Belgique !!!!


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'ancienne capital imperial avant 1868



Je vois que le bougre est connaisseur! Un mariage princier en vue? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				nato qui ne respecte vraiment vraiment rien a dit:
			
		

> Et elle est encore bonne?







Comparée à une bestiole en plastique orange, même une momie c'est mieux!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comparée à une bestiole en plastique orange, même une momie c'est mieux!



Il envisage peut être de lui faire subir une liposuccion et une chirurgie plastique


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comparée à une bestiole en plastique orange, même une momie c'est mieux!



le cadette de l'emperreur n'arrive pas a trouve de mari, mais j'ai aucune chancd, je suis pas noble nippon


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Mackie ... si par hasard tu rencontrais Ryoko Hirosue ... ... dis-lui qu'elle a au moins un fan en Belgique !!!!



moi qui croyait que tu étais plus Akira Fubuki ou Matsuko Tohno... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















_bon Google..._


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le cadette de l'emperreur n'arrive pas a trouve de mari, mais j'ai aucune chancd, je suis pas noble nippon



toutefois, tu es une noble fripouille mon mackie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arrête de mater ton powerbook, visite un peu !


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> moi qui croyait que tu étais plus Akira Fubuki ou Matsuko Tohno...
> 
> ...



perver


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> perver



Monsieur est _connoisseur_ !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_sinon, pervers, c'est si j'avais dit Aïka Miura... oups, je l'ai dit !_


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2004)

bon, j'ai trouver une oeilton pour EOS par terre a Nara, en plus il est tres bien


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai trouver une oeilton pour EOS par terre a Nara, en plus il est tres bien



Si à l'aéroport de Roissy des monsieurs très gentils, habillés de blanc te proposent une jolie chemise avec les manches qui se nouent dans le dos, il ne faut pas résister Mackie. C'est pour ton bien!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> moi qui croyait que tu étais plus Akira Fubuki ou Matsuko Tohno...








 ... certainement pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et si en plus je te disais que la seule chose qui m'attire chez Ryoko Hirosue c'est son regard ... tu vas me traiter de menteur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et pourtant, c'est vrai ! ...


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2004)

Menteur!


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si à l'aéroport de Roissy des monsieurs très gentils, habillés de blanc te proposent une jolie chemise avec les manches qui se nouent dans le dos, il ne faut pas résister Mackie. C'est pour ton bien!



mais non ! il y aura plein de monsieur a casquette et a moustache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a non pas le baton


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2004)

Mackie : le seul imbécile qui va au Japon et qui passe son temps sur MacGé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_pas comme ça que tu vas t'ouvrir au monde, petit père !_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

...ferait mieux de zieuter un peu les niponnes (ni mauvaises, d'ailleurs...!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : on aurait tous du l'accompagner pour faire son éducation !!!


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ferait mieux de zieuter un peu les niponnes (ni mauvaises, d'ailleurs...!!!)



tiens cet extrait de chanson, je te le dédicace...

_"Rien qu'à voir
tant de femmes
passer
L'il vicieux
un petit vieux
drague
Il ne peut
plus grand chose
mais n'a 
rien oublié..."_

(D.A.)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

... petit salopard Alèm !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : tu vois Shabbat ce soir ???


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... petit salopard Alèm !!!



ouais, d'ailleurs, j'étais troize ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : tu vois Shabbat ce soir ???



non, je vois sa soeur !


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Mackie : le seul imbécile qui va au Japon et qui passe son temps sur MacGé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


va voir ça


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu me rassures un peu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yip (19 Mars 2004)

Pas mal ce 300D.

Joli le Fujiyama.

Et les japonaises ?


----------



## Yip (19 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit...
> 
> Fais gaffe de pas chopper des cloques à la main en pensant à toutes ces petites nippones



Surtout que les nippones sont friponnes.


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> va voir ça



Joli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







T'as quoi comme optique sur le 300D ? Le 18-55 ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2004)

une personne ma gentillement prete un 100-300 (il a un argentique)


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mars 2004)

Sympa tes photos Macki.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu fais une drôle de tête sur celle-ci, tu avais froid?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa tes photos Macki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et t'as pas des photos du groupe qui t'accompagne ?
J'ai du mal à les voir


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa tes photos Macki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vent de 80 km/h


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

l'applestore de ginza


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

j'ai essayer le wasabi


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

la biere est sympathique


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

vue de Kyoto


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

paysage japonais


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

premiere partie des objets roulant


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

et pour finir


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2004)

Très très belles ces photos Mackie, surtout les vues de Kyoto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sinon tu as enfin trouvé des petites japonaises


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

On essaie aussi la Popol Attitude au Japon? C'est pas encore ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Wasabi, même pas peur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 En plus, faut surtout pas boire, c'est encore pire.


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On essaie aussi la Popol Attitude au Japon? C'est pas encore ça...



t'es jamais allé au Japon !! les japonais utilisent à 95% le V de la Popol attitude sur les photos. mais là, ce V se mélange avec le L de Looser généralement utilisé sur les stades américains... qu'en penser ?


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2004)

Ce type est fou.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'es jamais allé au Japon !! les japonais utilisent à 95% le V de la Popol attitude sur les photos. mais là, ce V se mélange avec le L de Looser généralement utilisé sur les stades américains... qu'en penser ?



Non, jamais visité le Japon... mais ça pourrait être un de mes prochains grands voyages. Seulement, les voyages là-bas sont pas donnés et la vie y est plus que chère, même pour un Suisse.


----------



## iMax (20 Mars 2004)

J'achète 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (La rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'achète
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rajoute 5 zero ...


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, jamais visité le Japon... mais ça pourrait être un de mes prochains grands voyages. Seulement, les voyages là-bas sont pas donnés et la vie y est plus que chère, même pour un Suisse.



c'est plus propre que la suisse


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce type est fou.



je suis tombé par hasard dessus, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

superbes, les photos: surtout Kyoto


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis tombé par hasard dessus, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher



Tu as bien raison, tes photos sont très "vivantes", "parlantes", c'est génial.


----------



## Yip (20 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'achète
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi la noire !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (21 Mars 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Moi la noire !



Idem pour moi, tu as bon goût Yip san.


----------



## iMax (21 Mars 2004)

Oui, oui, c'est bien une vieille Porsche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est mieux une vieille Mustang, cabriolet rouge qui plus est


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, c'est bien une vieille Porsche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça vaut pas une touinego bleue vos chiottes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ça vaut pas une touinego bleue vos chiottes !
> 
> ...



a note que j'ai photographier un 2 CV (conduite a gauche) et un express bleu


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a note que j'ai photographier un 2 CV (conduite a gauche) et un express bleu



Vraiment passionnant ce voyage...


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2004)

ah oui, et une 103 bleu


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, et une 103 bleu



Vraiment super ce voyage !!


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2004)

et plein de fille


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et plein de fille



Toujours la même ?


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2004)

et une nouvelle galerie


----------



## iMax (21 Mars 2004)

Maintenant, que je suis de retour du dessert, je vais alle voir ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iChat m'a encore déconnecté...


----------



## iMax (21 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et une nouvelle galerie









Je préfèrais la rouge... Mais ça ne me dérangerai pas de l'avoir


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (21 Mars 2004)

Joli la 512TR ! J'adore les italiennes au cheval cabré...


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2004)

bizarre la dernière fois que j'ai entendu une japonaise parlé d'un ferrari ça a mal finit


----------



## iMax (22 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bizarre la dernière fois que j'ai entendu une japonaise parlé d'un ferrari ça a mal finit



J'y pensais aussi, mais je me suis abstenu


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (22 Mars 2004)

Dis toujours...

Sinon, j'ai visité ta page sur Akihabara... donne-moi le prix d'un TAM !!!!!! J'adore ce Mac... Je le trouve superbe...


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2004)

attention prix hors taxe, mais TVA a 5 %


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Dis toujours...



tu n'a pas vu Kill Bill ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (22 Mars 2004)

Malheureusement non... J'aimerais bien le voir d'ailleurs, mais du coup j'attends de le trouver en DVD...


----------



## anntraxh (22 Mars 2004)

merci de nous avoir fait partager ton voyage à travers ces photos, Mackie ! 

Paysages, Manga, voitures  ou Apple Store ... qu'importe, merci à toi !


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2004)

le  Zone 1 sort le 13/04  et  le Zone 2 le 26/05


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (22 Mars 2004)

Merci mackie !

Pas de soucis à me faire, mon père va sûrement l'acheter, en bon DVDphile...

Les deux seuls DVDs que j'ai dû acheter moi même c'était deux concerts de Björk !


----------



## iMax (22 Mars 2004)

J'hésite entre acheter le zone 2 dès sa sortie et attendre le coffret collector... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais si ça fait comme Pulp Fiction et que le collector sort 8 ans après la sortie du film, ahem...


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

dis mackie qaund est-ce que tu nous fait un diaporama commenté et monté avec ta voix dessus avec iMovie ?


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> dis mackie qaund est-ce que tu nous fait un diaporama commenté et monté avec ta voix dessus avec iMovie ?



quand je me serai remis de mon jet-lag


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

ok.... j'ai trouve  une musqiue de fond pour illustrer ton voyage


----------



## iMax (22 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ok.... j'ai trouve  une musqiue de fond pour illustrer ton voyage



LOL


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ok.... j'ai trouve  une musqiue de fond pour illustrer ton voyage



Héhé, merci pour le lien j'avais besoin de cette musique pour une présentation.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2004)

Tu nous as montré des photos... mais à juger de la capactié des appareils numériques, ça paraît bien peu... Où est le reste? On veut les voir!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, merci pour le lien j'avais besoin de cette musique pour une présentation.



Pour les sangsues ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a sûrement rencontrée, elle... Pour ceux qui s'en rappellent.



C'est la bécassine japonaise ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est la bécassine japonaise ?



Arf, ces djeuns... savent même pô ce que c'est... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est une image (en noir et blanc à l'époque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qui a accompagné pendant longtemps les premiers Macs et MacWrite. Si quelqu'un peut nous en dire un peu plus.


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2004)

encore une galerie


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore une galerie



Elles ont l'air ravies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais pourquoi tu te tiens tout en arrière?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

C'est gentil d'avoir pensé à Global


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore une galerie



Elles ont l'air bien cool ces japonaises


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elles ont l'air ravies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"French attitude" retenue et discrétion


----------



## gribouille (23 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "French attitude" retenue et discrétion


je pencheraisx plutôt pour : * " je vérifie qu'il n'y a pas de rateaux pliables planqués derriere les kimonos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "*


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2004)

je m'appel pas alèm


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je pencheraisx plutôt pour : * " je vérifie qu'il n'y a pas de rateaux pliables planqués derriere les kimonos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

C'est vrai que tout est mini dans leur vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2004)

[/QUOTE]

Macki, chapeau bas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon, et la suite ?


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

je tri, je tri ....


----------



## gribouille (25 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je tri, je tri ....



bon kesstu fout ? tu nous fais de sushis ou quoi là .


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je tri, je tri ....



Il censure, il censure...


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

certaine ne peuvent pas être diffuser


----------



## remy (25 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> certaine ne peuvent pas être diffuser



où t'as encore fourré tes doigts


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

j'ai même pris le Shinkansen


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

J'imagine que ça doit être assez confortable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, pour ça, on a pas à se plaindre, en Suisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, j'ai pas bien pigé, elles tournent comment les banquettes ?


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

tu a une poigné coté couloir, pour remettre tout les sièges dans le sens de la marche quand on arrive au terminus, le train repart dans l'autre sens


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Mars 2004)

Superbe en tout cas... et toujours à l'heure lui au moins !


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a une poigné coté couloir, pour remettre tout les sièges dans le sens de la marche quand on arrive au terminus, le train repart dans l'autre sens



Ah, ok... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ingénieux...


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

Tokyo vu de la marie de Shinjuku


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

Ça a moins de gueule qu'une ville US, mais c'est là qu'on voit que c'est quand même très étendu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci de nous faire partager ces photos


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

kyoto vue de ça tour 

par contre les vitres sont très souvent teinter, pas cool pour les photos


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça a moins de gueule qu'une ville US, mais c'est là qu'on voit que c'est quand même très étendu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tokyo c'est la plus grande ville du monde


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

J'aime bien celle-ci, c'est sympa ce contraste ville-collines vertes-ciel


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Tokyo c'est la plus grande ville du monde



C'est bien pour ça que j'ai fait cette réflexion...


----------



## gribouille (26 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> kyoto vue de ça tour



merde mackie... c'est "sa" pas "ça"..... pfffff


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2004)

Ne manquez pas le reportage de Mackie. Garanti sans fautes d'orthographes...


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2004)

si vous saviez comment c'est beau !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Tokyo c'est la plus grande ville du monde



Ben voyons, et de loin !!!

C'est 50 fois plus grand que mexico... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




niarff...


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2004)

ben oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si on compte toutes l'agglomération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des dizaines de kilomètre de ville


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2004)

le quotidien des japonais ...


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2004)

C'est quoi ces préjugés ? Rhôôôôôôô Mackie...


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2004)

au sujet de ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au sujet de ?



Pas facile à comprendre ce mot hein la taupe : préjugé...


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2004)

encore une gallerie pour la route


----------



## gribouille (28 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le quotidien des japonais ...



j'irais bien au japon moi.... des années que j'en rêve.... j'y vivrais bien quelque temps d'ailleurs


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mars 2004)

Moi j'irai bien en chine, enfin un pays avec des rêgles...


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'irais bien au japon moi.... des années que j'en rêve.... j'y vivrais bien quelque temps d'ailleurs









le fabricant en a distribuer dans la rue, c'est du jus d'orange gazeux avec 5% d'alcool, c'est franchement dégueulasse !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ça a finit la dedans :


----------



## gribouille (28 Mars 2004)

tite nature


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

En fait tu es plus vodka orange


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tite nature



c'est dégeu, j'y peu rien


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mars 2004)

Macki, tu aurais du venir à l'AES Suisse.


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

j'ai travailler samedi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2004)

z'ont pas besoin de mobile coach au japon


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2004)

Orange ça marche pas au japon


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (31 Mars 2004)

Et non, vive DoCoMo et l'UMTS !


----------

